# Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?



## wp-3d (23. Nov. 2011)

Hallo an alle Faulgasexperten,

immer und immer wieder lese ich " Eisfreihalter zum abführen von Faulgase"
Jeder Teichprofi schreibt es, aber keiner hat sich jemals Gedanken gemacht was Faulgase im Teich sind.

Ein Teich mit Schlamm in dem sich Faulschlamm bildet ist mit einem Eisfreihalter kaum zu helfen.

Faulgase bilden sich unter Sauerstoffabschluss es entsteht das als Bläschen aufsteigende ungiftige Methangas.

Hochgiftiges langsam wasserlösliches (der Winter ist lang) nach faulen Eiern riechendes Schwefelwasserstoff H2S wird nur in kleinen Mengen mit dem Methan nach oben befördert.
Da H2S ein schweres Gas ist wabbert es in der Eismulde an der Wasseroberfläche und kann durch die Wasserbewegung des Eisfreihalters stetig vom Wasser wieder aufgenommen werden.

Zusätzlich bildet sich das gut wasserlösliche Kohlendioxid CO2 was in hoher Dosis ebenfalls für die am Boden ruhenden Tiere tödlich ist.

Nachfolgend ein Video; 
am Anfang ein Luftsprudler 30 cm unter Wasseroberfläche zusätzlich führe ich über einen Schlauch unterhalb des Sprudlers mit Bentonit eingetrübtes Wasser hinzu, hier ist zu meinen Erstaunen kaum Sog von unten.

Im zweiten Teil ( als Anregung ) kommt meine WP Bodengrundsauerstoffanreicherung 

Mit diesem Konstrukt sauge ich mittels Luftheber das Wasser vom Bodengrund und führe das von der Luftpumpe mit Sauerstoff angereicherte Wasser wieder am Boden in den Teich.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncjr20rFix4&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]

Ps  Eisfreihalter hilft nicht gegen die Gifte und Sauerstoffmangel am Boden und kühlt nur zusätzlich die Wasseroberfläche..


.


----------



## Doc (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Äußerst feine Konstruktion - ich beneide Dich übrigens - keine Algen weit und breit :-(


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner...

Wozu dient denn dann der Eisfreihalter? Hat denn die gängige Fachliteratur so Unrecht, wenn sie schreibt, dass ein Eisfreihalter für einen Teich sehr zweckmässig erscheint um einen Gasaustausch zu ermöglichen!? 

An der Oberfläche eines Teiches oder See wird das Wasser doch mit Sauerstoff angereichert bzw. nimmt das Wasser den Sauerstoff an der Oberfläche auf. Der Sauerstoff ist doch zwingend notwendig für alle Unterwasserlebewesen. Durch einen Eisfreihalter (welcher Art auch immer) wird doch die natürliche Sauerstoffaufnahme durch das Wasser gewährleistet. Die Sauerstoff produzierenden Unterwasserpflanzen sind doch auch im Winter unter einer geschlossenen Eisdecke eher kontraproduktiv, da sie ja auch ein gewisses Maß an Licht benötigen um Sauerstoff zu produzieren.

Nun bin ich weder Teichprofi noch Chemiker um die ganzen biochemischen Prozesse zu verstehen, welche bei der Zersetzung von "Bio-Abfällen" im Teich entstehen. Selbst der hoch-giftige Schwefelwasserstoff, der ja angeblich nur in sehr geringen Mengen bei der Zersetzung entsteht, müsste doch irgendwie entsorgt oder umgewandelt werden. Der Schwefelwasserstoff ist doch wohl nur unerheblich schwerer als Luft. Auch das in entsprechend hohen Konzentrationen gesundheits-gefährdende CO2, welches durch die Unterwasserwelt entsteht, kann doch dann bei nicht geschlossener Eisdecke entweichen, da es wiederum leichter als Luft ist. Besteht dahingehend nicht auch die Möglichkeit, dass das austretende CO2 Bruchteile von Schwefelwasserstoff oder anderen giftigen Gasen an der Oberfläche entsorgt!? Können nicht auch andere gesundheits-bedenklichen Gase über diese Öffnung im Eis entweichen!?

Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, aber vielleicht kannst du deine Argumentation etwas genauer beschreiben und untermauern. Vielleicht ist die Wortwahl des "Faulgases" nur unglücklich gewählt, aber dennoch ist ein Eisfreihalter doch sinnvoll, oder!?


----------



## Janski (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hi Werner,

hast du irgendwelche Belege dafür ? 
Ich mache es seit Jahren konventionell und wenn selbst Forellen und Bachsaiblinge keinerlei Probleme damit haben. (Habe keinen Frischwassserzufluss)
Dann wüsste ich nicht welche hoch empfindlichen Fische noch mehr Sauerstoff nötig hätten ? :?
Eine kräftige Luftpumpe mit einem Ausströmer der nicht zu tief liegt und gut ist, solange wie die Luft die gepumpt wird nicht kalt ist, also nicht direkt am Teichrand platzieren.
Ansonsten eine Rohrpumpe im Flachwasser, eine normale Pumpe mit Verjüngung damit ordentlich Strömung da ist, natürlich auch im Flachwasser oder die normalen Styropordinger.

P.S.
Diesen Winter hatte ich nie unter 90-95% Sauerstoffsättigung mit einer kräftigen Luftpumpe 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo,
ich glaube, dass die Wahrheit irgendwo "in der Mitte" versteckt ist .
Ein Eisfreihalter bewegt das Wasser nicht, und funktioniert mitunter auch. Es bedarf nicht immer der Technik, um den Fischen ein Überleben im Winter zu sichern.
Vor einer "massenhaften" Entwicklung von CO2 oder H2S (etc, bzw. Sauerstoffarmut) am Teichboden bewahren uns im Winter die Wassertemperaturen. Damit sollte ich mit wenig Belüftung bzw. Wasserbewegung den gewünschten Effekt haben - CO2-Abbau, und Unterdrückung einer anaeroben Umgebung oberhalb der Schlammschicht. Selbst, wenn diese nicht zielgerichtet (effektiv) ist.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner,

ich finde Deine Teichbelüftung sehr interessant. Ein Eisfreihalter dient ja lediglich dazu ein Loch in der Eisdeke freizuhalten damit die Gase entweichen können. Eine Pumpfunktion soll es eigentlich nicht haben.

Dein Teichgrundbelüfter kühlt sicher auch den Teich. Du holst das Wasser mit 7 Grad nach oben wo -20 Grad herschen und pumpst es wieder zurück. Bei dem Temperaturunterschied von Beispielsweise 27 Grad wird das Wasser sehr schnell abkühlen und dann wieder unten in der Warmwasserzone eingeleitet. 
Da z.B. mein Teichgrund nicht so aufgeräumt ist wie Deiner würde ich da unten alles aufwühlen. Von daher halte ich nur ein Loch frei, damit die Gase (die bei Dir warscheinlich gar nicht entstehen) entweichen können.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Vom "Stressfaktor" für die Fische mal ganz zu schweigen - denen ist die Aktion am Boden bestimmt weniger angenehm als ein "Geblubbere" in ca. 30-40 cm Wassertiefe von einem Ausströmer.

Gruß Nori


----------



## wp-3d (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Nori schrieb:


> Vom "Stressfaktor" für die Fische mal ganz zu schweigeni



Hi Nori,

ich sehe am Boden keine gestressten Fische, sie könnten sich auch 8m weiter am anderen Ende des Teiches aufhalten.

Der Stress kommt wenn sie in Panik nach Sauerstoff suchen und im Eis an der Oberfläche einfrieren.


@ Thomas,

da wird sich nicht viel abkühlen, vom Kompressor wird warme Luft eingeblasen und in 2-3 sec ist das Wasser wieder da wo es herkam.



> Da z.B. mein Teichgrund nicht so aufgeräumt ist wie Deiner würde ich da unten alles aufwühlen.



ein künstlich angelegtes Gewässer mit Fischbesatz sollte zum Winter von übermäßigen Ablagerungen befreit sein, hier reicht schon ein feiner Kescher um die groben Bestandteile vor der Verrottung aus dem System zu entfernen das ist in wenigen Minuten ohne Die Hände nass zu machen erledigt  

Was einmal am Boden lag wird nach dem aufwirbeln nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf dem Boden landen, mit einem positiven Nebeneffekt die Sauerstoffscheuen Fäulnissbakterien bekommen Sauerstoff und werden erst einmal wieder gemindert.

@ Rolf
niedrige Temperaturen hindern die Fäulnisbakterien nicht, sie wärmen sich gegenseitig.

@ Jan
du bringst durch Wasserbewegung mit Ausströmer (Oberfläche) und notfalls im gesamten Teich mit Rohrpumpe den Sauerstoff ein.

Eine Forelle ist auch kein Lebewesen die wie Karpfen, __ Goldfisch, Frosch und __ Kröten im Winter tagelang am Boden liegen, sie schwimmt dort wo es genügend Sauerstoff gibt.

@ Zacky

welche Fachliteratur meist Du, die von Hersteller und Handel, 

ich habe noch keine wissenschaftliche Fachliteratur gesehen.



> An der Oberfläche eines Teiches oder See wird das Wasser doch mit Sauerstoff angereichert bzw. nimmt das Wasser den Sauerstoff an der Oberfläche auf. Der Sauerstoff ist doch zwingend notwendig für alle Unterwasserlebewesen.


 
ja ist richtig,

aber es kommt wie auf dem Video zu erahnen ist kaum zu der Tieren am Boden.



> Die Sauerstoff produzierenden Unterwasserpflanzen sind doch auch im Winter unter einer geschlossenen Eisdecke eher kontraproduktiv, da sie ja auch ein gewisses Maß an Licht benötigen um Sauerstoff zu produzieren.



auch das ist richtig,
dann fängt die Bombe an zu ticken nach 2-3 Wochen Schnee auf dem Eis sterben langsam die unterwasser Pflanzen sowie auch die Fadenalgen, es bildet sich verstärkt CO2 senkt den PH Wert und beschleunigt die Bildung des Schwefelwasserstoffes.http://www.iks.hs-merseburg.de/~schz/Steini/Diplom/data/2.3.htm



> Können nicht auch andere gesundheits-bedenklichen Gase über diese Öffnung im Eis entweichen!?


ja aber es ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem was sich im Wasser schon am Boden gelöst hat, die Gasbläschen bilden sich langsam und bis sie Auftrieb bekommen hat sich Co2 in grossen Mengen im Wasser gelöst, ist bei einer CO2 Düngung im Aquarium sehr gut zu beobachten.

Eine leichte Sauerstoff angereicherte Strömung am Boden ist für die Tiere am Boden gesunder als eine warme ruhige Giftbrühe.


.


----------



## wp-3d (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Noch ein Nachtrag für Besitzer von Stillgewässer,

ich hatte es schon einmal hier im Forum erwähnt, jeder sollte sein unbewegtes Wasser am Bodengrund messen http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/pflege.htm  dort sind die Wasserwerte oft nicht so ok wie sie immer angegeben werden und würde einige in Panik versetzen.

Es ist natürlich bequemer sich auf die Schnelle mit irgendwelchen Gerätschaften ein ruhiges Gewissen zu kaufen als sich intensiv um Pflege und Abläufe im Teich zu informieren.

Im Sommer wird mit Technik alles getan um den Lieblingen  ein schönes Leben zu bieten,
zur lebensfeindlichsten Zeit im Winter wird der Schalter der eisernen Lunge umgelegt und die Technik in den Keller geschafft.

Im Frühjahr nach der Eisschmelze geht das Gejammer wieder los,
es gibt im Winter immer mal Todesfälle aber Totalausfälle sind nicht akzeptabel. 


.


----------



## Zacky (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hi Werner...

Als gängige Fachliteratur meine ich eigentlich die Bücher, die von offensichtlich erfahrenen Teichbesitzern über Jahre hinweg ihre Erfahrungen mit Teichen gemacht haben, geschrieben wurden und es im gut sortierten Buchhandel gibt. Auch halte ich solche Zeitschriften wie der KLAN oder den Koi-Kurier für fachliche Literatur wo jede Menge gute Beiträge niedergeschrieben sind.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Werner...
> 
> Als gängige Fachliteratur meine ich eigentlich die Bücher, die von offensichtlich erfahrenen Teichbesitzern über Jahre hinweg ihre Erfahrungen mit Teichen gemacht haben, geschrieben wurden und es im gut sortierten Buchhandel gibt. Auch halte ich solche Zeitschriften wie der KLAN oder den Koi-Kurier für fachliche Literatur wo jede Menge gute Beiträge niedergeschrieben sind.



Hi Zacky,

leider ist das Hobby Teich noch sehr jung, da ist die Aquaristik bei Weiten schon ausgereifter, hier kann man unter Berücksichtigung von Umwelteinflüssen viel auf den Teich ableiten.

Ein Gartenteich braucht zum Einfahren schon min. 3 Jahre, weiter hin ist er jedes Jahr anderen Wetterbedingungen ausgesetzt z.B harte Winter in den letzten Jahren.
So konnte jeder seine Fachbeiträge über optimale Teiche schreiben aber die letzten Winter hatten dann alles über den Haufen geschmissen.
Wer alle paar Monate mit seinem bekannten Namen für gutes Geld Fachbeiträge veröffentlicht, kann auch nur, was nach seiner Meinung richtig ist von anderen zusammenfügen wobei sich hier oft auch Fehler einschleichen. 

Am Ende schreibt jeder von jeden ab und überall steht das gleiche.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Eisfreihalter den findest Du 150000mal im Netz, das sind überwiegend von der Industrie in die Teichbesitzer geimpfte vorgegebene Sprüche sie schüren die Angst und verkaufen Dir ein ruhiges Gewissen.
( Machen auch viele Versicherungsvertreter um sinnlose Produkte an den Mann zu bringen.)
aber wo steht etwas um gegenzusteuern über Wasserparameter im unbewegten Teich am Bodengrund? Wenn es im Teich an Pflege fehlt nützt auch kein Eisfreihalter.

Die aktuellsten Informationen bekommst Du wie auch die Bücherschreiber aus Foren, Veröffentlichungen von Hochschulen oder von langjährigen Profi auch Hobbyzüchter, diese beschäftigen sich jahrelang und intensiv um optimale Bedingungen, diese werden aber nicht immer alles verraten.

Hätte ich mich auf  Wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen vom Etheosthoma caeruleum od. spectabilis verlassen, hätte ich noch keinen Nachwuchs im Keller sitzen.
Nach vielen Nachforschungen im Netz habe ich wahrscheinlich weltweit, auch nachweisbar die einzigsten Nachzuchten, seltene Nachzuchten werden in der Regel schnell in Foren verkündet.
Nach Aussage eines bekannten Fachmanns soll ihm die Nachzucht gelungen sein, aber als Mann der schnellen Video und Fotos hatte er leider noch keine Bilder gezeigt, bei einem Besuch konnte ich auch keine Jungtiere in seiner Anlage finden.

Über diese Arten werde ich auch noch nichts verbreiten, weil sich namhafte Trittbrettfahrer mit Fachbeiträgen in wenigen Wochen Geld machen würden.
Viele Wissenschaftler kennen Tiere manchmal nur aus Gläser in Alkohol oder aus Freilandbeobachtung.

Die Koi Szene ( Koiforen ) ist eine andere Schiene.

Dort musst Du als erstes alle Varietäten auf japanisch benennen können.
Hier finden sich oft Koihalter die mit ihren 1. Gartenteich durch mangelnde Kenntnisse gewaltig auf die __ Nase gefallen sind.
Hier geht es oft um sterile Showbecken mit viel Technik und sehr hohen Energieaufwand.
Wasserversorger und Kernkraft müssen ja auch noch überleben.
Wenn ich lese wie viel Wasser für Wechsel verschwendet wird, kann es am Ende die teuerste Technik auch nichts richten.
Neuerdings sind die Koi auch schon Warmwasserfische, weil bei Besuchen in Japan die Tiere in beheizten Gewächhäusern zur Aufzucht entdeckt wurden.
Nun ist schon einmal ein Geheimnis der Japaner gelüftet, ein Koi muss warm gehalten werden !!

Dieses machen die Japaner natürlich schon aus jahrhunderte langer Zuchterfahrung.
Es war ja schon immer ein sehr reiches Volk das sich in den Karpfenzuchtgebieten mit kalten Winter, beheizte Koigewächshäuser leisten konnte.
Sie kannten keine Kriege und Wirtschaftskrisen?
Nur in welchen Ländern mit Kriegen und Wirtschaftskrisen gab es bis 1945-60 nun die Fachleute die sich das teure Hobby leisten konnten und nun über zig.Jahre Koihaltung in unseren Land berichten können.

Die Japaner sind wie es sich gezeigt hat sehr gute Geschäftsleute, Kampfflugzeuge durften sie nach dem Krieg, von dem sie wohl doch auch betroffen waren nicht mehr bauen, so bauten die Ingenieure statt Flieger nun Kawasaki und Autos die anfangs belächelt aber sehr schnell konkurrenzfähig waren. 


Sie ziehen zum schnellen Wachstum wie jeder Fischzüchter die Jungtiere in temperierten Wasser auf, so wird ganz einfach die Sommerzeit verlängert, aber auch die empfindlichen Tiere die es vielleicht nicht geschafft hätten kommen so auch noch zum Verkauf.

Oftmals rühmen sich Händler mit Freundschaften der Züchter, auch Kunden mit Händler.
Aber was währe noch an Prahlerei bei den Schnäppchenpreise die sie für ihre 20cm Spitzenkoi erzielt haben,
sie aber sehen müssten das die schönsten 30-40 cm Geschwister für den gleichen Preis in Amerika schwimmen.

Die härtesten und besten Tiere wird kein Züchter verkaufen, die kommen in ungeheizte Zuchtteiche  was überlebt wird weiter gezüchtet.

Dann gibt es noch die vielen japanischen Wundermittel, Mineralien, Futter die für kleines Geld auf dem Weltmarkt auch aus Deutschland gekauft, mit bunten Verpackungen, Japanische Schriftzeichen und schöne Koi-bilder um das hundertfache aufgewertet werden.
Nun wird von Fachleuten in Fachzeitschriften diese Mittel hoch gejubelt und finden bei gewissen Leuten die alles glauben reißenden Absatz.
Hier sind es auch oft bekannte Züchter, die durch ihren Namen ihre Gewächshäuser finanzieren können.

Was mir oft auf Websites von Fachleuten aufgefallen ist,sind die vielen manchmal grauenhaften Kankheitsbilder von eigenen Tieren.

Wo ist hier das fachliche?

Erkennen von Krankheiten und Behandlung?

od. wie halte ich meine Tiere um Fachmann für Fischkrankheiten zu werden.

Ich habe mit meiner primitiven Fischhaltung (Farbkarpfen) ohne zusätzliche Biofilterkisten, Uv-Bestrahlung und Heizung in 12 Jahren auch in den ersten Jahren im übersetzten Teich nicht einmal ein Tier mit solchen Krankheiten gehabt.

Ich bin kein Koifachmann, kenne keine japanischen Schriftzeichen und meine Farbkarpfen sind, wenn mich einer fragt rot,gelb,gold,schwarz u.s.w.  
nicht immer alles Glauben, gesunder Menschenverstand und gute Foren können helfen.


----------



## lollo (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner,

du hast mit deinem Beitrag voll ins schwarze getroffen.
Auch für mich sind diese selbst ernannten Fachleute, die dann Fachberichte schreiben, nichts anderes als Laien, die vielleicht ihre Erfahrungsberichte wieder geben.

Um sich Fachmann nennen zu dürfen, gehört doch eine anerkannte Ausbildung mit Prüfung absolviert zu haben. Ich persönliche kenne bei der Handelskammer/Handwerkskammer in NRW keinen Ausbildungsberuf der dann für Teiche Fachleute ausbildet. 

Das meiste stammt doch aus dem Teicherlatein, dass ich viel größer betrachte als das Anglerlatein. Eigentlich sollten doch ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE von Anfängern, Fortgeschrittenen und Profis geschrieben werden. Sehr viel wird aber nur vom Hörensagen, oder den eigenen Visionen weiter gegeben, und manche versuchen sogar physikalische Grundbedingungen zu verändern.


----------



## guenter (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

"_und meine Farbkarpfen sind, wenn mich einer fragt rot,gelb,gold,schwarz u.s.w._ "

sehe ich auch so, Werner

Meine sind auch nur  rot,gelb,gold,schwarz u.s.w. und wir sind stolz drauf wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Na, na, na,
das rutscht hier jetzt aber merklich ab! Auch für mich als "Nicht-Koi-Halter" waren einige postings nicht mehr hilfreich, sachlich bleiben sollte man allemal.
Das "sterile Teichbecken" ist eine eigene Philosophie, ebenso wie der Wasserwechsel. *Entscheidend sollte das Ergebnis sein. *Als Aquarianer bin ich eher schlecht dran mit meinen 2-3 Wasserwechseln pro Jahr (ich halte allerdings hartes Wasser liebende __ Barsche).
Wie ich mein System im Garten pflege, ist eine mehr oder weniger persönliche Vorliebe.
Um es mal ganz drastisch zu sagen: die (Atom)stromkosten, die ich für eine Winterbeheizung nicht brauche, gebe ich halt anderweitig aus. Ob die CO2- bzw. Umweltbilanz dafür besser ist?


----------



## Zacky (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner, Lollo und Günter....

Jetzt schweifen wir hier doch ein wenig vom Thema ab. Es bleibt ja noch die Frage offen, warum die Eisfreihalter nun sinnlos erscheinen. Dazu kann doch Werner bestimmt dann nochmal was sagen, denn er hat das Thema ja aufgebracht. Bisher hat er keine plausible Erklärung dafür gefunden, warum diese Dinger so unnötig sind. Es geht hier auch nicht um Farbkarpfen oder andere bunte Fische , sondern um das Märchen rundum den Eisfreihalter! 


Hallo Werner nochmal..

Deine Variante der Sauerstoffzufuhr und daraus möglich resultierender Gegenwirkung auf die giftigen Lebensverhältnisse am Grund eines Stillgewässers will ja auch niemand in Frage stellen und wenn sie für Dich akzeptabel und richtig erscheint, freut das doch.  Wieder eine Erfahrung mehr für alle.

Aber du schreibst immer von wissenschaftlichen Belegen für dieses Thema, hast aber selber die Erfahrung machen können, dass die Wissenschaft nicht das Allheilmittel für die Entwicklung ist. Mehr ist es doch so, dass die experimentier-freudigen Menschen sich mit dem Thema befassen und nach geraumer Zeit ein scheinbar adäquates Ziel erreichen, was auch Rückschlüsse auf die Versuche ziehen lässt. Wenn diese Versuche über Jahre hinweg positiv ausfielen kann man das doch annehmen, oder!? Und wenn sich jemand mit einer fachspezifischen Richtung beschäftigt und erfolgreich ist, spricht das doch für ihn, oder!? Ist nicht die Wissenschaft das Wort für das größte Probieren der Welt aus der dann die Fachkompetenzen entstehen? 

Wie du in deinem Beitrag folgendes geschrieben hast,

_*Hätte ich mich auf Wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen vom Etheosthoma caeruleum od. spectabilis verlassen, hätte ich noch keinen Nachwuchs im Keller sitzen.
Nach vielen Nachforschungen im Netz habe ich wahrscheinlich weltweit, auch nachweisbar die einzigsten Nachzuchten, seltene Nachzuchten werden in der Regel schnell in Foren verkündet.*_ 

lässt das auch auf Defizite in der Wissenschaft zu Etheosthoma caeruleum (Regenbogen-Springbarsch) schließen und du hast mit deiner Methode gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn zum Beispiel Du dann irgendwann deine Zuchterfahrungen und Zuchtverhältnisse der Öffentlichkeit präsentierst, bist Du in meinen Augen auch in gewisser Weise ein "Fachmann" in Bezug auf diese Gattung. Was spricht dagegen!? 
Was ich aber noch nicht nachvollziehen und verstehen kann, ist das Du die einizigen Nachzuchten weltweit hast!? Wo kommen die Fische denn sonst her, wenn sie nicht nachgezüchtet werden?

Aber nun zurück zum Thema: Warum sind die Eisfreihalter jeglicher Art nur unnützes Beiwerk in der Hobby-Teicherei?

Grüße


----------



## Mack 13 (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo
Könntest du mal bilder von deinem lustheber einsetzen und erklären wo man beim nachbau drauf achten muss


----------



## wp-3d (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



> Wenn diese Versuche über Jahre hinweg positiv ausfielen kann man das doch annehmen, oder!?




Hi Zacky,

ich hatte gestern schon geschrieben, aber mit einem falschen Knopfdruck alles ins Nichts geschossen.

Ich sehe einfach keinen grossen Nutzen bringe hier nur meine Überlegungen und glaube nicht, das sich ein Wissenschaftler schon mal eingehend mit so einem Teil beschäftigt hat und als notwendig sieht.

In unbewegten Teichen wo Sauerstoff am Boden fehlt wird es unweigerlich Todesfälle geben mit oder ohne Eisfreihalter, als erstes __ Frösche und __ Kröten.

Er kann den Todeskampf der Tiere verlängern in dem sich die geschwächten Fische zum Sauerstoff nach oben begeben und im schlimmsten Fall im Eis einfrieren.

Das Wort "Faulgase" in der Werbung erschreckt jeden Teichbesitzer ist auch ca.150000mal im Netz zu finden und jeder der etwas über Teich im Winter hört oder liest stolpert über die schädlichen Faulgase, es ist in aller Munde und wohl in jedem Teich normal.

Um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen kaufe ich mir so ein günstiges Teil und brauch mir über die Gase keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Nur wenn etwas im Teich fault ist auch etwas Faul , 
hier werden sich weniger Gedanken gemacht,
es gibt ja günstige Gegenmaßnahmen, kann beruhigt die Technik die bisher alles am Leben erhalten hat abschalten und über Winter die Beine hoch legen.

Kein Mensch würde auf die Idee kommen bei einem Katzenklo mit einem kleinen Lüfter die oft übel riechenden Ausdünstungen nach außen zu leiten.
Hierbei stinkt es nur aber bevor noch mehr hinzukommt, wenn sich die Katze nicht schon ekelt, wird die Ursache in der Regel schnell beseitigt und es kam noch nicht einmal zum faulen 

Das zersetzen der Abfallstoffe, Kot, Urin und eingefallene Biomasse am Boden riecht auch keiner und wird vernachlässigt, kommt es zum faulen, beschleunigt durch Sauerstoffverbrauch der Fische am Boden, nutzt das Blubberding an der Oberfläche nicht viel.

Die schlimmste Ursache sehe ich aber schon im Sommer mit der ebenfalls tollen vom Handel gepriesene Wunderwaffe "UVC Leuchte".

Wird das Teichwasser grün wegen übermäßiger Belastung durch gelöste Nährstoffe, schalte ich nur den Brenner an, das Wasser wird klar und die Optik stimmt. 

Schön klares Teichwasser sieht ja auch wie Trinkwasser gesund aus.

Nur wer sich Gedanken macht und weiß, das es auch ohne UVC und aufwändiger Filterung geht wird an seinem Teich und Filterung arbeiten.
Hat am Ende wenig Energieaufwand und lange Freude an gesunden Tieren und selten Todesfälle ohne Eisfreihalter.

Hier braucht es etwas Wissen aber auch viel Geduld die leider sehr wenige haben.

Jede zersetzende Ablagerung am Boden birgt Gefahren für die Tiere am Boden durch __ Parasiten oder ausgasen von Giftstoffen. 

Hier noch einmal ein Link:http://www.seilnacht.com/Chemie/ch_h2s.htm
es sollte doch jedem einleuchten, wenn er den Link einmal liest, das dieses hochgiftiges Gas am Entstehungsort in kleinsten Mengen ein Tier tötet, wenn nicht jetzt dann ein paar Stunden später, aber was soll das Ding an der Oberfäche den Tieren unten beim direkten einatmen der Gase helfen.


Jeder Teich der nur mit einer UVC Leuchte über das Jahr klar gehalten werden kann hat ein erhöhtes Risiko für Todesfälle im Winter.

ps Nachzuchten sind aus nicht natürlichen Gewässer, aufgezogene Tiere, alles andere sind Wildfänge.
Ausfuhren aus Nordamerika sind selten sie dürfen nur von sehr wenig zugelassenen Personen
unter hohen Auflagen verschiedener Behörden ausgeführt werden.

.


.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Mack 13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Könntest du mal bilder von deinem lustheber einsetzen und erklären wo man beim nachbau drauf achten muss



Hi Markus,

Bild habe ich http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRLNse48ZShiKbqK9QsLlUSvOhBqg7_A62Mdz_YXn7YqMuqSQeD
wie das nachgebaut wird kann ich nicht sagen.



Nee jetzt im Ernst,

Luftheber gibt es im Netz genügend, siehe Tschechischer Luftheber sie sind meist für Aquarien, 
für den Teich baust Du einfach einige Nummern grösser. 



.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner,

Deine Kritik an den Eisfreihaltern  kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich denke, dass Du als Züchter mit einer sehr genialen Anlage übertreibst und versuchst Deine Erfahrungen für den Teichlebesitzer zu verallgemeineren.
Die Teichbelüfter setzt man nur 30 cm tief, damit der Teich nicht auskühlt. (Was für mich nachvollziehbar und verständlich ist.) 
Dein Teichbodenbelüfter sorgt für Kühlung am Teichgrund und ist vielleicht für große Anlagen empfehlenswert, aber sicher nicht für den Durchschnittsgartenteich. 
Meine Tiere haben keine 8 Meter Spielraum am Teichgrund, von daher würde Dein System die Tiere den Winter über immer mit Sauerstoffreichem und eiskalten Wasser anblasen. 
Wie lange die Tiere das mitmachen, wenn man das Teichwasser zum auskühlen an die Oberfläche bringt und dann unten bei den Tieren wieder einleitet???
 Es mag bei Dir sicher stimmen, da Du ein entsprechendes Wasservolumen hast, wo dies nicht weiter auffällt. Aber im normalen kleineren Gartenteich sollte man aus meiner Sicht wirklich zu den normalen Mitteln wie Blubberstein greifen und keine "Supergeräte" zur Teichgrundlüftung entwickeln.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallooo Thomas,

wegen der Auskühlung hatte ich dir schon geantwortet,
das Wasser wird innerhalb weiniger Sekunden dahin befördert wo es herkam am Boden.
Wenn zusätzlich vom 25W Kolbenkompressor die sehr schön warm werden,
die warme Luft in den Luftheber einblase und bei Frost Wasserdampf oben aus dem Rohr austritt wo soll sich da etwas auskühlen.

das Teil ist so groß weil ich es auf die schnelle mit vorhandenen Teilen zusammengebaut habe.
Jeder mit wenig Geschick kann es ähnlich auf seine Teichgrösse nachbauen.

Es hat den Vorteil, der Sauerstoff wird dahin gebracht wo er auch gebraucht wird und CO2 wird ausgetrieben.

Sauerstoffmangel lässt Tiere sterben und den Bodengrund faulen, ohne Sauerstoff nutzt dem Tier kein warmes vergiftetes Wasser.

Nachfolgend im Link: wie es in meinem kleinen Teich über 9 Jahre im Winter mit 1°C Wassertemperatur auch am Boden aussah, die Fische gibt es immer noch.
Die 4,5 °C war die Lufttemperatur über dem Teich.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

Nachtrag:
Wie ich gerade sehe hattest Du schon einmal das Problem und bist immer noch nicht zu belehren.
Die Fische kamen zum Sauerstoff nach oben und sind eingefroren, das war dann richtig kalt.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26170




.


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo liebe Leute, Hallo Werner...:friede

Deine Beiträge sind nicht einfach ins *Nichts* geschossen, denn so hat der Eine oder Andere nochmal darüber nachgedacht, was du meinst und wie du deine Meinung vertrittst. So auch ich.   Ich habe mich aber nicht einfach damit abfinden wollen, dass ein Eisfreihalter - um den es ja hauptsächlich ging . so nutzlos ist, ganz unabhängig von deiner Argumentation zum mangelnden Sauerstoff am Grund.


Wie ich schon sagte, will ich auf keinen Fall sagen, dass deine Methode der Sauerstoffzufuhr an den Grund eines Teiches nicht von positiver Wirkung sein kann, da wir nun festgestellt haben, dass am Grund eines Teiches nunmal die doch schwerer als Luft befindlichen giftigen Gase einen durchaus negativen Einfluß auf die Entwicklung oder das Überleben der Teichbewohner hervorrufen kann. Ich verfolge die Beiträge auch ganz gern, da man sich hier im Forum über solche Gedanken halt austauschen und Meinungen oder Erfahrungen äußern kann.


Ich habe mal einen Versuch gestartet und habe im Experimentierwahn gestern und heute vormittag ein geschlossenes "Stillstandsgewässer" versucht darzustellen um die mögliche Wirkung eines Eisfreihalters zu sehen.


*Eines vorab, natürlich habe ich dies nicht in den entsprechenden Dimensionen zu einem tatsächlichen Verhältnis Wasser/Luft/Volumen aufgebaut. Es ist also nicht einwandfrei und ich bitte dies zu entschulduigen. *


Ich habe mit dieser Versuchsanordnung die Wirkung bzw. den Nutzen eines Eisfreihalters versucht nachzustellen, in dem ich einen 10 Liter Eimer bis zur Oberkante mit Wasser aufgefüllt habe. Habe in diesen einen 10cm-großen Luftpolstersack von Verpackungsmaterial mit Gewichten am Boden gehalten.

Anschließend habe ich einen Lüfterstein an den Luftkompressor (15 W - also im Verhältnis nicht dimensioniert) angeschlossen und in das sog. Stillstandgewässer (Eimer) verbracht. Der Aufbau war nun noch offen und die auströmende Luft des Kompressors konnte oben entweichen. Logisch!

Dann habe ich den Luftschlauch in den Deckel eingearbeitet und mit einer einfachen Gummidichtung im Deckelloch fixiert (verkleben und richtig abdichten war mir zu aufwendig-sry). Habe diesen Deckel dann wieder drauf und Kompressor an gemacht. Der Deckel ist ähnlich einem Farbeimerdeckel, also fast 100% Luftdicht. Nach wenigen Minuten konnte man schon deutlich ein leichtes Luftrauschen (Luftaustritt) oben an der Dichtung feststellen. Kurze Zeit später hat dann jedoch meine mangelhafte Abdichtung nachgegeben und die Dichtung ist raus gesprungen. Leider konnte ich nicht sehen, wie sich der aufgebaute Luftdruck im geschlossenen System auf den Luftsack verhält, da der Eimer nicht durchsichtig ist, aber meine Erfahrung als Hobby-Taucher lässt mich erahnen, dass mit steigenden Druckverhältnissen innerhalb des Behälters der Sack komprimiert wurde.

Ob dieser Versuchsaufbau tatsächlich repräsentativ erscheint vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber ihr könnt dann ja  oder 

Für mich habe ich aus diesem Versuch folgendes Fazit gezogen: Sollte der Teich bei deutlichen Minustemperaturen an der Oberfläche zufrieren, kann weder CO2 noch ein Überschuß an zusätzlich eingespeisten Sauerstoff an der Oberfläche entweichen, was unweigerlich (auch wenn über einen entsprechend langen Zeitraum) zu einem höheren Druck unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke führt. Dieser auftretende Überdruck kann sich unter Umständen negativ auf die Schwimmblase bzw. auf andere Weichorgane bei einem Unterwasserlebewesen auswirken. Auch wenn davon gelegentlich ausgegangen werden kann, dass ein Teich am Ufer nicht zu 100% zufriert halte ich jedoch einen Eisfreihalter (ich verwende z.Bsp. einen 100W Teichheizstab, der sich ab 0° einschaltet) für durchaus sinnvoll um jeglichen Gasen die Möglichkeit zu geben aus dem geschlossenen System zu entweichen.

Dein Aufbau zur Sauerstoffzufuhr am Grund ist sicherlich eine feine Sache, jedoch muss man auch beachten, dass in deinem Falle vermutlich der Luftheber an der Oberfläche im Falle des Zufrieren des Teiches ein Loch in der Eisdecke freihält, wo dann ein Gasaustausch oder Entweichen stattfinden kann.

Einfach nur so gesagt: Es ist also doch durchaus sinnvoll und wichtig ein Loch in der Eisdecke freizuhalten. Wie und womit man es macht, scheint für mich hierbei unerheblich.


----------



## wp-3d (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hi Zacky,

wozu die Fahne, haben wir uns gestritten,

es freut mich wenn sich einer mal ernsthaft Gedanken macht und zum untermauern seiner Gedanken auch noch Tests durchführt. toll 

Mit dem Druck ist ein guter Ansatz aber nun stehe ich gewaltig auf dem Schlauch ich habe einmal den 0,020 MPs Druck meiner 20 Watt Pumpe in die Umrechnung eingegeben und komme in Bar auf 10 Stellen hinter dem Komma.

Als Taucher musst Du es besser wissen, ich meine 10 m Wassertiefe sind 1 Bar 
da könnte die zehnte Stelle hinter dem Komma nur wenige Millimeter Höhendifferenz unter Wasser sein und ist so mit für Fische völlig unbedenklich, sie schwimmen ja auch mal 5m tiefer und bekommen 0,5bar Umgebungdruck auf die Blase.

Wenn ich jetzt keinen Knoten in einer Hirnwindung hatte, dürfte der geringe Druck von der Luftpumpe außer Eis frei halten auf Lebewesen keine Auswirkung haben.

Es ist auch alles richtig, ein Eisfreihalter hält begrenzt eine Stelle im Eis frei.
Er bringt Sauerstoff an der Wasseroberfläche ins Wasser und setzt CO2 frei.
Er kann aber nichts an der Ursache unten am Boden bewirken.

Da nur wenige das Wasser bewegen wollen bringt es aber nichts den Tieren am Boden.

Das wirksamste zum Winter ist einfach Faulgase zu verhindern in dem der Teich von organischen Stoffen befreit wird.



Es ist doch so, jetzt braucht sich noch keiner Gedanken machen.

Große Probleme gibt es auch selten bei Frost und klarem Eis auf dem Teich.

Es geht erst richtig los wenn durch wochenlange Schneedecke kein Licht mehr in den Teich gelangt.

Alle Pflanzen (Algen) produzieren keinen Sauerstoff, den ziehen sie jetzt selbst aus dem Wasser und geben CO2 ab, das sie sonst bei Licht aufnehmen.



Hierzu habe auch ich schon einen Test im Aquarium mit Teichwasser Mulm und Wasserpflanzen gemacht.
Am Anfang mit Fische, sogar ohne Pumpe gab es kein Problem.
Nach dem umsetzen der Fische und ausschalten der Beleuchtung war trotz Schummerbeleuchtung vom kleinen Kellerfenster nach 3 Wochen der Exitus.

Es war alles nur noch eine schwarztrübe übel riechende Brühe mit einem schwarzen Rand, eingeätzt an der Wasseroberfläche in der Aquarienscheibeder nach kräftigem Schrubben immer noch erkennbar ist. 


.



.


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Mit dem Druck ist ein guter Ansatz aber nun stehe ich gewaltig auf dem Schlauch ich habe einmal den 0,020 MPs Druck meiner 20 Watt Pumpe in die Umrechnung eingegeben und komme in Bar auf 10 Stellen hinter dem Komma.



Damit magst du Recht haben, deshalb hatte ich ja auch gleich erwähnt, dass es mit Sicherheit nicht den Relationen entspricht. Aber der Gedanke war eben dieser, mal zu schauen, wie sich die Druckverhältnisse verhalten. In einem Teich wird es sicherlich die beobachteten Ergebnisse so nicht geben, aber der Gedanke war eben auch ein.Grundansatz für jegliche Überlegungen.




wp-3d schrieb:


> ...., ich meine 10 m Wassertiefe sind 1 Bar
> da könnte die zehnte Stelle hinter dem Komma nur wenige Millimeter Höhendifferenz unter Wasser sein und ist so mit für Fische völlig unbedenklich, sie schwimmen ja auch mal 5m tiefer und bekommen 0,5bar Umgebungdruck auf die Blase.



Das ist soweit richtig, aber die Druckverhältnisse sind hier nochmal beschrieben. http://www.tauchtheorie.nowotaucher.de/tauchphysik/druck
Es ist aber dennoch schon erstaunlich, wie sich das allgemeine Druckempfinden im Körper schon in geringer Tiefe bei 5-10 verändert. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Das wirksamste zum Winter ist einfach Faulgase zu verhindern in dem der Teich von organischen Stoffen befreit wird.



Na klar, das steht außer Frage und werden die meisten sicherlich auch derart beherzigen.


Mal schauen, wo uns die Experimente und Beobachtungen in Sachen Teich mal hinführen werden. Ich finde es gut so und dafür sitzen wir hier zusammen.....


----------



## wp-3d (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wo uns die Experimente und Beobachtungen in Sachen Teich mal hinführen werden. Ich finde es gut so und dafür sitzen wir hier zusammen.....






so ist es 

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt 


.


----------



## Thomy67 (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo...
hab euren Beitrag intressiert mitverfolgt... unglaublich was man lernt  
habe im Oktober die Tiefenzone (160cm) mit dem Wassersauger den Schmöder abgesaugt, jetzt hat es nur noch vereinzelte Pflanzenreste am Grund, und natürlich die Ausscheidung der Fische, wie gross ist da noch die Gefahr von H2S? 
würde das öffnen vom Bodenablauf für ca. 1 Std 1x die Woche oder so ausreichen um einen Austausch zu erlangen? (Filter läuft gedrosselt durch)


----------



## robsig12 (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22

Gute und verständliche Ausführung.

Eine Frage bleibt für mich mal offen. Du schreibst warme Luft kommt un den Luftheber, und sorgt deshalb für keine Auskühlung des Bodenwassers.
Wo steht den der Kompressor? Wie lange ist die Leitung bis zum Luftheber? Ist diese Leitung issoliert? Denkst Du bei - 20 Grad kommt da im entferntesten noch warme Luft am Teich an? 

Zun anderem Eisfreihalter benötige ich auf jeden Fall, wie sollte ich den sonst meine Koi alle 1-2 Wochen füttern können? Ach führe ich hier den Schlauch für den auch im Winter nötigen Wasserwechsel jede Woche ein. 

Es gibt halt wie überall viele Meinungen, belegen kann sie halt keiner wissenschaftlich. That is it.


----------



## koifischfan (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Ich finde den Luftheber auch sehr interessant.
Ich rätsele aber auch, wie die Wärme der Pumpe dem Wasser zugeführt wird. Ein zwei Bilder oder eine Skizze würden das sicherlich erklären.


----------



## wp-3d (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ein zwei Bilder oder eine Skizze würden das sicherlich erklären.





Hallo,

jetzt einmal eine Skizze mit aktuellen Temperaturen von heute morgen.
 



Die Luftkompressoren erzeugen Bauart-bedingt eine hohe Abwärme, was auch optisch schon an den Kühlrippen zur Wärmeableitung zu erkennen ist.

Diese Abwärme nutze ich natürlich, in dem ich den Kompressor in 2 Styroporboxen isoliere.
http://www.zooga-petshop.de/WebRoot...AC7/B949/7686/CA05/C0A8/28B8/2984/aco-208.jpg


----------



## wp-3d (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Zun anderem Eisfreihalter benötige ich auf jeden Fall, wie sollte ich den sonst meine Koi alle 1-2 Wochen füttern können? Ach führe ich hier den Schlauch für den auch im Winter nötigen Wasserwechsel jede Woche ein.





Hallo Robert,

einige Fragen habe ich heute beantwortet.

Füttern kann ich meine Sterlets von oben durch das Rohr, Wasser einfüllen ebenfalls, nur habe ich persönlich noch nie Wasserwechsel gemacht,

es geht auch so:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D00TinlUv4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/yt]



.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> jetzt hat es nur noch vereinzelte Pflanzenreste am Grund, und natürlich die Ausscheidung der Fische, wie gross ist da noch die Gefahr von H2S?




Hi Thomy,

die größte Gefahr besteht erst wenn viel Mulm zusammengepappt am Boden liegt und im inneren durch Sauerstoffmangel eine Gärung entsteht.

Bei lose umherliegenden Pflanzenresten und Ausscheidungen der Fische besteht bei Sauerstoffknappheit noch ein Restrisiko , was sich bei Lichtentzug mit einer geschlossenen Eisdecke erheblich verstärkt.
Was letztendlich eine Brutstätte für __ Parasiten, Pilz od. Schimmel bietet und so zu Kiemen und Hautkrankheiten bei den Fischen führen kann.

So lange sich die Wassertemperatur im oberen Bereich des Teiches über 4°C befindet und die Fische noch in allen Bereichen des Teiches schwimmen sehe ich kein Problem zwischenzeitlich den Bodenablauf zu öffnen.

Ein Luftausströmer im Filter ist bei gedrosselter Pumpe sehr hilfreich.


Nachfolgend noch ein paar Links die nicht in den ersten bei G--gle mit Eisfreihalter zugemüllten Seiten zu finden sind. 

hierbei gibt es wissenschaftliche Arbeiten die nicht werbewirksam genutzt, weniger gelesen und im Ranking weit hinten stehen.

Letztendlich ist es immer der Sauerstoffmangel am Boden und nicht die Wassertemperatur die auch den robusten Karpfen ins Jenseits schickt.




Eine böse Überraschung gab es bereits mit den über die Jahre lieb gewonnenen Koi-Karpfen in einem Gartenteich im Wismarer Stadtteil Ostseeblick. Die mehr als 30 Zentimeter großen Prachtexemplare zeigten sich unter dem durch einen Styroporring eisfrei gehaltenen Wasserloch. Allerdings zum Erschrecken des Besitzers mit dem Bauch nach oben.* http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2695133 




Der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers ist ein wichtiger Faktor bei der sicheren Überwinterung der Karpfen. 
Niedrige Gehalte an Sauerstoff können zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen während der  Winterung führen

Ein Sauerstoffgehalt von 3 –  3,5 mg/l beeinträchtigt das Wohlbefinden der Karpfen, führt zur Futterverweigerung und lässt die Fische in sauerstoffreicheres Wasser abwandern, wo  dies möglich ist.


Nach Schäperclaus (1990) liegt der kritische Sauerstoffgehalt für Karpfen bei 0,5 mg/l. Ab diesem
Wert kommt es zur sogenannten Notatmung, d.h. die Fische nehmen an der Wasseroberfläche Luft auf und können diese Situation nur kurzzeitig überleben. http://www.cyprinus.at/daten/oef56-4.pdf 




 Teilwasserwechsel mit Frischwasser wieder in den unbedenklichen Bereich gebracht Fische des Gartenteiches richtig überwintern –eine Frage des Gesundheitsmanagements http://fisch-tierarzt.de/der-teich-im-winter.html 




der zugeschneite Weiher 1 
aber war bei einem Sauerstoffgehalt von Null angelangt. Wären dort Fische 
gewesen, wären sie alle erstickt.  http://www.ig-gersprenz.de/Fischschutz/Teiche im Winter.PDF 




Sauerstoffdefizite entstehen hauptsächlich bei längerem Luftabschluss des Wassers (z. B. Quell- und Leitungswasser), bei unzureichendem Wasserdurchstrom bzw. ungenügender Belüftung, bei herabgesetzter Photosynthese der Wasserpflanzen, bei starken mikrobiellen Abbauprozessen von Wasserpflanzen, Laub, Futter- und Kotresten sowie durch die Atmung der Fische.  http://www.zierfischforum.at/artikel/umwelt_ernaehrung_aufzucht.html 





Winterteiche müssen eine ausreichende Tiefe besitzen, unter
unseren klima*tischen Bedingungen wird eine Wasser*tiefe von 1,5 m als
zweckmäßig angese*hen. Eine Wassertemperatur von weniger als 0,3 °C gilt als
kritischer Wert, der vor allem für kleine Karpfen nicht unter*schritten werden
sollte. 
Bei längerer Eisbedeckung muss darauf geachtet werden, dass
noch genügend Licht ins Wasser durchdringen kann 
Wo es möglich ist, sollte im
Notfall bei Sauerstoffmangel das Wasser am Einlauf belüftet werden  http://www.koi-hobby.de/koi_gesundheit/ueberwinterung_von_koi/uberwinterung_von_karpfen.html 




Das Todesurteil für die Fische: Sie sind erstickt. Zusätzlich zum Sauerstoffmangel hätten den Tieren auch Gärgase und giftige Schwefelwasserstoffverbindungen zu schaffen gemacht, die bei größerer organischer Belastung entstanden seien. http://www.news.de/gesellschaft/855050089/deutschland-stinkt-nach-altem-fisch/1/ 




@ hier achtet keiner mehr auf Wassertemperatur, der Fischbestand wurde mit kalten aber Sauerstoff angereicherten Wasser gerettet.http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-fischbestand-in-dewitz/r-taucha-a-27019.html 




Der Teich war einfach zu lange eingefroren, da sind die Kois an Sauerstoffmangel eingegangen  http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/koi/teich-im-winter-vereist-11720156.bild.html 




30.01.2010*- Winter 2009/2010 
*Andererseits fanden sich an den eisfreien Wasserflächen in kurzer Zeit tausende Fische ein, um mit Notatmung ihr Leben zu retten. http://www.av-panketal.de/pageID_2993774.html 





Wir haben gestern ALLE Fische unseres Teiches beerdigt! Es waren 38 Karpfen! Sowohl Kois als auch Spiegelkarpfen und deren Nachwuchs.*
Der Teich hatte über Winter einen Eisfreihalter und wir haben ihn mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Das ging die letzten 16 Jahre gut und jetzt das! http://www.tierforum.de/t121180-fischsterben-im-gartenteich.html 



.


----------



## Theo (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Moin Werner wp-3d.

Ich verfolge deinen Thread mit wachsendem Interesse und ich möchte eine Bitte loswerden.
Würdst du bitte sowas wie eine Bauanleitung von deiner Belüftung einstellen?
Ich habe zwar schon ein paar mal Mamutpumpen im Betrieb gesehen (Youtube) und kenne von meinem Aquaium das Prinzip aber ich weiß nicht wie man zB. die Luft in so große Rohre (40/50mm) bekommt.
Die SuFu hat mich nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.
Vieleicht kennst du oder jemand anderes ja noch Seiten die Bauanleitungen auch zum Betreiben von Filtern enthalten.
So massives Fischsterben wie die letzten Winter möchte ich nicht noch einmal miterleben und daher meine Bitte an dich. Und natürlich auch an andere Teichbesitzer die weiter helfen können.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Reicht dir die obige Skizze nicht?


----------



## Theo (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Koifischfan..
Nein, nicht wirklich, denn ich weiß nicht wie ich die Luft in das Rohr bekomme.
Muß ich da einen Winkel einkleben? Ich weiß es halt nicht...sorry


----------



## Sternenstaub (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage zu und zwar geht es darum wie der Luftheber befestigt wird damit er nicht aufschwimmt. Wird der mit Steinen beschwehrt oder wie läuft das ab damit er auch da bleibt wo ich ihn platziere
lG Angelika


----------



## wp-3d (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Angelika,Theo,

habe der Skizze noch etwas hinzugefügt, 
ich hoffe es hilft weiter.


----------



## Theo (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Moin Werner.
Vielen Dank für die, nun auch für mich, verständliche Skizze.
Ich hatte schon mehrere bebilderte Beiträge zu dem Thema gesehen aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.
Eine war mal im Zusammenhang: Mamutpumpe und Skimmer. Da war auch gut zu sehen wo der Luftanschluß hinkommt. 
Da die Mamutpumpe anscheinend eine sehr efektive Förderung darstellt möchte ich gerne mehr darüber erfahren.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Theo,

hier:   

hatte ich schon ein paar vorgestellt.


.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Eigentlich wird es schon sehr technisch. Der Thread gehört somit schon fast in 'Teichtechnik'. Hier geht er nur unter.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird es schon sehr technisch. Der Thread gehört somit schon fast in 'Teichtechnik'. Hier geht er nur unter.





ja wo sind wir den hier 



.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Uups, ich dachte, wir sind in Plauderei. 
Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen, daß es ein eigenständiges Thema werden sollte, die Bauanleitung.

Ich habe soeben eine Styroporbox ergattert: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320805206043


----------



## Yamamoto (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hi Werner,

hab die Skizze  deiner Konstruktion von der Sauerstoffanreicherung am Boden angeschaut, finde ich ganz gut gelungen. Aber wird die Temperatur am Boden des Teiches noch über 4 Grad, wenn die Lufttemperatur unter -18 Grad zwar 3, 4 Tagen lang bleiben würde?

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## wateryucca (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

@ Tran D.
Das hat er ja schon bei längeren Dikussionen im Thread beantwortet- siehe Styroporschachtel ( Luft mit über 44 °C)

@ Werner:

Super Idee-
 ich habe da nur eine Frage- Wie lange muss/darf/soll  dieses Rohr im Wasser sein-  geht das ganze Luftheberprinzip schon bei 50 cm langem Rohr im Wasser?
Oder wie lange darf es höchstens sein- 1,60m?

LG Karin


----------



## Theo (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner.

Deine eingestellten Videos sind sehr hilfreich. 
Ich hatte mir die Videos auf deiner Seite: http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d angesehen, aber erst jetzt auf dem dritten Video den Überbau für die Luftzufuhr gesehen. 
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



wateryucca schrieb:


> ich habe da nur eine Frage- Wie lange muss/darf/soll  dieses Rohr im Wasser sein-  geht das ganze Luftheberprinzip schon bei 50 cm langem Rohr im Wasser?
> Oder wie lange darf es höchstens sein- 1,60m?



Hallo Karin,

im Aquarium geht es auch bei 15 cm mit 10-15mm Röhrchen.

Im Teich bei 50 cm ist die Leistung mit 30-40 mm Rohr und 20 Watt Luftpumpe noch sehr gut.

Die Förderleistung kommt in etwa an die im 5. Video.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996

Im Winter würde ich das Wasser aus 50 cm Tiefe nicht verwirbeln.

Das Rohr kann bei einem 2,5 m tiefen Teich auch bis 2,5 m lang sein, 
diese Tiefe schaffen kleine Luftpumpen aber nicht, 

hier installiere ich den Luftheber in halber Höhe.


.


----------



## Zaubernuss (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag für Besitzer von Stillgewässer,
> 
> ich hatte es schon einmal hier im Forum erwähnt, jeder sollte sein unbewegtes Wasser am Bodengrund messen http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/pflege.htm  dort sind die Wasserwerte oft nicht so ok wie sie immer angegeben werden und würde einige in Panik versetzen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Von den meisten Eisfreihaltern, die im Handel angeboten werden halte ich auch nichts. Deine Methode werde ich mal im kommenden Jahr ausprobieren. In diesem Jahr, trotz starker Kälte im Harz, habe ich im Teich keinerlei Ausfälle gehabt. Meinen Teich habe ich mit Luft ca. 35 cm unter der Oberfläche freigehalten. Irgendwo las ich bei Dir, dass die Luft bei Deinem Schema angewärmt ist. Kalte und warme Luft kondensiert im Luftschlauch, so dass nach und nach durch die Tröpfchenbildung der Luftschlauch im kalten Bereich zugefroren ist und dann geht nämlich gar nichts mehr. Aber das nur nebenbei.

Worüber ich mich drüber erschrocken habe, ist Deine Oberflächenmessung. Sollen das die Werte von Deinem Fischteich sein, wo die Kois und __ Störe herumschwimmen?? Die Werte sind äußerst schlecht. Karbonathärte sollte im Gesamtbereich nicht unter 5 Grad liegen und der PH Wert mit 5,1 Grad liegt schon im stark sauren Bereich. Was die Gesamthärte ausmacht ist lediglich der Eisengehalt, sonst nichts. Normalerweise können die Fische mit diesen Werten nicht sehr widerstandsfähig sein. Solche Werte hatte ich auch schon einmal im Teich und hatte erst im Frühjahr Ausfälle durch Krankheiten, weil die Fische durch die schlechte Wasserqualität geschwächt waren.   

Wenn das bei Dir anders ist kann ich nur dazu gratulieren.

Grüße aus dem Harz

von Klaus


----------



## wp-3d (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Klaus,

wie ich sehe hast Du nur alles übeflogen,

1. mit dem Kondensat in dünnen Luftleitungen ist mir schon bekannt, verwendet wurde ein Schlauch 6/12mm der zusätzlich dick mit Schaumfolie umwickelt war. 

2. die verlinkte Seite war von einen Günter J. Stan. und sollte als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen. 


ach ja, ich habe gar kein stehendes Gewässer.



.


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo all
Jetzt will ich mal was anregen hierzu. Die Bedenken die die Vermischung der verschiedenen Wassertemperaturzonen angeht kann ich nachvollziehen , aber eben auch die Verweise auf den Gashaushalt (hab ich mal bewusst so geschrieben) von Werner sind nicht ohne ! 
Was haltet Ihr denn davon den Eisfreihalter vom Moderlieschenking (Markus) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29748
mit den Teichboden-winter ?-belüfter von Werner zu verheiraten  ?
Ich persöhnlich würde blos den Mammutantrieb der jeweiligen Teichgrösse anpassen , da mir es auch erscheint ,als wäre der im Video zu stark. 
Aber Versuch macht Klug !
LG Andre
Noch eins , nur mal zum nachdenken ,wenn ein Filter auch im Winter durchläuft vermischt sich da nichts ? Ja ich weiss auch das da das Wasser flacher zurrückgeleitet wird ! Wird aber im Teich "umgerührt" dann hat das nicht nur Auswirkungen in eine Richtung !
Ich hoffe mal das letzte war verständlich ?


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Andre,

dich habe ich völlig vergessen.

Hochzeit mit Glaskasten als Solarheizung ist nicht schlecht,
er benötigt nur eine kleine Entlüftungsbohrung, sonst hüpft der Kasten auf dem Eis und macht die Fische kirre.

Natürlich sollte es der Teichgröße angepasst sein, aber von der Optik stört es die Fische nicht.
Die Pumpe sollte kein Riesen Brummer sein,eine seichte Umwälzung mit kleiner Luftpumpe genügt.

Gut konditionierte Fische vertragen eine kühlere Wasserströmung besser als Sauerstoff freies Teichwasser.

Ich möchte nur noch einmal erwähnen, es war nur als Anregung für stehende Gewässer.
Mein Teich läuft das ganze Jahr gepumpt und so lief das Teil zum testen nur ca. 3 Wochen.

frohe Ostern


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo Werner


> er benötigt nur eine kleine Entlüftungsbohrung


das ist klar, er hat aber auch Eine ,sonst wär ja kein Gasaustausch möglich !
Frohe Ostern Andre


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> das ist klar, er hat aber auch Eine ,sonst wär ja kein Gasaustausch möglich !
> Frohe Ostern Andre





Hast recht, 
ich kannte den Threat und hatte nicht mehr hinein gesehen.


.


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo an Alle,
da nun wieder das Thema mit den Eisfreihaltern ansteht wollte ich doch mal anfragen ob irgend Einer das versucht hat und wie seine Erfahrungen sind.Desweiteren würde mich interessieren was aus der Hochzeit von Moderlieschens Solarkasten mit wp-3d `s Louftsprudler geworden ist.

liebe Grüße Angelika


----------



## Stephan D (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter, das unendliche Märchen von Industrie und Handel ?*

Hallo 

sehr schöne und ausführliche Schilderung von Winterungsproblemen mit sehr gutem Lösungsvorschlag .

wp-3d zur Bodenströmungspumpe umgebauten Luftheber hatte ich vor einigen Jahren bei einem Kundenteich eingesetzt . Die Luftpumpe stand hier allerdings in einem über dem Teich gebauten Gewächshaus so daß immer vorgewärmte Luft eingeblasen wurde . O² Werte in diesem Teich worin wir sehr viele kleine Koi überwinterten , mit viel organischer Bodenmasse waren so immer top . Lief auch das ganze Jahr durch .

Mit der Styroporkistenvariante ist einem Kunden einmal eine Nito durchgebrannt . Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es vielleicht daran lag das er das ganze zuweit ins Frühjahr hinein betrieben hat und sie Wattbedingt nicht zuviel Abwärme produzierte . Kleine 5 bis 20 Watt Pumpen sind aber kein Problem in diesen S-Kisten . Das Jahr darauf hat er dann wieder seinen altbewährten Oxydator eingesetzt , wäre z.B. auch eine Möglichkeit O² Werte stabiel zu halten .

Die reinen Styroporklötze tragen zur O² Anreicherung natürlich so gut wie nichts bei . Da sie allerdings billig sind , beruhigen sie in milden Winter wo die Teichflächen sowiso lange offen sind einfach nur das Gewissen und es entsteht der gefährliche Trugschluß daß dies der Eisfreihalter bewirkt haben muß .

Es gab und gibt allerdings auch Modelle welche im Paket mit Luftpumpe und / oder Heizelement angeboten werden . Von den Energie und Anschaffungskosten teurer , bei strengeren Wintern vereinen diese Kombinationen jedoch diese Variante des Lufthebers bis auf die pos. Bodenstömung welche einen weiteren kleinen Vorteil hat. Da aber auch der Ausströmer wenn er am Bodenbereich positioniert wird eine auf und absteigende Pilzförmige Strömung hervorruft .

 Wer also nicht basteln will,denoch gute O² Werte für seinen Fischbesatz sicherstellen will, sollte Fischreiche , organisch belastete , stark mit Pflanzen bewachsene oder verschlammte Teiche wenigstens mit diesen Komponenten ausstatten . Dies gilt auch bei Filterabstellungen im Winter . 

Gruß Stephan


----------

